# 3 mth rental



## Nade (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi l am moving to live on the silver coast in Portugal in just two weeks and need a rental property whilst l search for one to purchase. I do have two small dogs and will be living on my own although a friend will visit to stay with me once every five weeks for one week. I would like to arrange for a three month rental but do not want to spend more then 500 per month if poss due to wanting to purchase and on a low budget. If anyone can help me l would really appreciate it my dogs are house trained and live indoors and are jack russel girls.


----------



## lissywoo (Oct 27, 2012)

*rental property*

Hi 
I live part time on the silver coast near the obidos lagoon and have a friend who has a small house that she rents nearby. If you are still looking I could pass on your details to her, perhaps an email address , and she could contact you if it is available


----------



## Nade (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi that would be great tell her to e.mail me on [email protected]
Many thanks Ned


----------

